# Curse all you pendant making trouble makers



## CaptG (Jun 29, 2009)

I was peacefully looking at the pendant pictures by myself, or so I thought, when I heard SWMBO gasp, right behind me, (she can be sneaky) and say-----How come you have not made me one of those??  That was last night.  Here is todays project.  After reading about some of the near misses and one direct hit, I made a fixture.  I made an round aluminum one with a steel threaded pin that just screws in to the hole that you need on the back.  I put two offset threaded holes in so I can do the larger opening or move the pin and make the pendant with the smaller hole closer to the edge.  Also made my wood blank larger than the fixture so I can round the outside edge all the way over, no sharp edge.  Here is my first pendant,  large hole model out of purple heart.  And I have that feeling it will not be my last.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 29, 2009)

Good job Capt!


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe a carbon fiber next, CaptG? Or nautical insignias?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks great Gary . I gotta keep my wife away from here till I can get a little extra shop time .


----------



## CaptG (Jun 29, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Maybe a carbon fiber next, CaptG? Or nautical insignias?



HHMMMMMMM, ya got the wheels a turnin.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 29, 2009)

CaptG said:


> HHMMMMMMM, ya got the wheels a turnin.


 Yup, mine too!!


----------



## JayDevin (Jun 29, 2009)

nice work

you gotta turn the computer areound when lookin at wood porn!
LOL


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 29, 2009)

That looks great Gary. No, I don't think it'll be your last either!!!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice work George.  Glad to hear Im not the only one who's being pestered for these.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 29, 2009)

I would be interested in viewing the back, reverse side, of some of these pendants.

John


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 29, 2009)

I am thinking Rosewood-------


----------



## CrazyBear (Jun 29, 2009)

Tutorial?????????


----------



## hewunch (Jun 29, 2009)

working on it. Hopefully by Sat.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 29, 2009)

Beautiful work! Makes me want to go to the lathe now!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice - I have those on my list to do.


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks great, I have been researching this most of the day, and I think I have it figured out. So I am going to the shop as soon as I stop poking around here.


----------



## artme (Jun 30, 2009)

A good example of a well made pendant! Love it.


----------



## altaciii (Jun 30, 2009)

Really nice for a first try.  I'm interested in what the other side looks like also.


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 30, 2009)

CaptG, I like your pendant also. I would like to see the fixture ou made if you possibly take some pics of it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## CaptG (Jun 30, 2009)

As requested, first is back side of pendant, next three are both sides of fixture.  Pin is 5/16 dia. with 1/4 thread.  Dia. of aluminum fixture is 1 3/4 inches.  This size lets the wood overhang a bit so I can round the outside edge.  I am going to make another with the offset holes 180 degrees instead of 90 degrees.  That will allow more holding surface for the tape.  I counter sunk the areas around the offset holes for tool clearance when making the string hole.  This works really good and lets me crank the pendants out pretty fast, which I need to do now that LOML has discovered these and blabbed to my sisters.  Thanks guys.  I have made contact with the fixture a couple times while turning and with all the smooth surfaces and rounded edges, no pain.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 30, 2009)

CaptG said:


> As requested, first is back side of pendant,


 
Thanks!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

heres where they originated from, sorry all :biggrin::biggrin:

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=594


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm wondering if you could some how take another piece of aluminum and drill and tap a 1x8 tpi hole in it so that you have something more substantial than the pin?  Some sort of cam type system to allow you to move them for off center turning of the string hole? 

I'll have to think on it a bit...


----------



## CaptG (Jun 30, 2009)

I hold the pin in a collet with the shoulder of the pin flush with the collet nose piece.  The aluminum body screws up until it stops against the collet chuck nose piece.  It is very solid.  I just have to unscrew the aluminum body and screw it back on in the position I want.  Simple and quick.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks awesome Gary.  Thank god she didn't ask you for a light bulb stopper!!!


----------

